# GorgoN ChambeR X: Grim Genesis (ZodiA WavE Part 1) (A Furry Cosmic Horror Shonen)



## KestrelOwl (Jan 30, 2021)

Released the first episode yesterday! Set to release new major episodes monthly, but I plan on posting little bonus episodes to expand the story and world weekly.



> Oliver and Ruth Brown, two brothers on their way to visit their father, discover a grim truth about the nature of reality.
> 
> ZodiA WavE is set to be a series of separate, but interconnected stories, each varying in tone, setting, and genre, as well as being separated into parts.



Any and all support is appreciated at the start of the comic's run, plan on making this my main gig now.

*Hope you EnjoY ThE ShoW!*


----------

